# Tow bar for Chausson Best Of 22 (Flash 22)



## karanut (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all, picking up my new van in March..so excited! But I'm looking at fitting a tow bar, seems that this isn't as easy as I thought. Ideally wanted a type approved. Does anyone have any infomation they can pass on (do I need chassis extensions ?).
Also they say it's prewired for a solar panel and reversing detectors, where are the cables and stuff?
Cheers 
Dean


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Dean, 

The solar panel pre-wiring is not standard, this is an option listed in the price list for £87 and would then require a solar panel to be fitted by your dealer; however pre wiring is sometimes more effort than its worth as it can be quicker to install a solar panel without using it; as time has to be spend finding where the factory left it which is not necessarily in a pre-set location so it's likely overall to be more cost effective getting a UK installer to do the complete installation for you.

The reversing sensors won't be prewired as I understand, however they are a factory option for £205 but these can be installed readily in the UK with wireless kits.

I would recommend you contact Watling Engineers for further assistance regarding a towbar installation to your motorhome, as this should be more cost effective then ordering a towbar for the through the Chausson parts department for installation by your dealer.

In all cases, it would be worth contacting your supplying dealer to discuss these points in more detail.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

PWS Engineering, Old Wareham Road, Poole, are a well respected towbar company who specialise in motorhome fitting in your neck of the woods. Have personally used them twice and more than happy with the quality.

Ron


----------



## karanut (Mar 31, 2011)

*Thanks*

Great Info chaps many thanks....... My dealer said to go to with PWS which I did and they said because of the Type Approval needed to to tow I need to know Chausson specs about max tow weights, nose weights, chassis mounting and more, plus if it needs a chassi extension it's a grey area about it being type approved for that van. Waiting to hear from Chausson.
It's a big thumbs down for Brussels (EU) :evil: give them a couple of years you won't be allowed to do any modifications 

Being new to the site I can only say how good it was to get these replies so quickly

Taa 
Dean


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Just to say when we first got our Chausson a few years ago, I had a number of technical questions I wanted answering (and which the dealer wasn't able to assist with). Although it took a little while to get a reply by email, I must say the company was very helpful from my perspective. Hope they come up with useful answers for you.

And enjoy your new van.

Mike


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Your main problem with fitting a towbar may turn out to be payload.
The Chausson doesn't have a high payload to start with and if it's a Ford chassis that needs hefty chassis extensions then the towbar itself could use up a significant amount of your available payload.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Chausson solar wiring ..see topic http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-128944-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------

